# Sync Powerbook With Imac



## meigoh (Aug 25, 2005)

I've just bought a new iMac to use as desktop. Previously I used a 17" powerbook. But now with the iMac I will be using the powerbook to use away from desk. However I want to sync the files between the computers. So if I come home and link up (I'm not sure how to do this) my powerbook to my iMac I can sync the updated files over to the imac and also if I haev made changes on iMac I can sync them to the powerbook. 

How can I do this?

Cheers


----------



## Mike6912 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Meigoh, just got a solution software for your problem. I had the same problem and i needed a good backup software too. 
Bob gave me the tip: "get chronosync" 
great software and easy to use, because i'm not a crack. 
it does everything, backup or sync between to HD or computer what ever and you can test it first. 
I tested and bought it . 

You'll find the software here: http://www.econtechnologies.com/site/index.html

Best 
Mike
Lugano-Switzerland


----------

